# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Cúc Đà Lạt nhuộm vàng trời thu - Cuc Da Lat

## hangnt

Đà Lạt đầu thu, những cơn gió đem theo hơi lạnh, những giọt nắng vàng, những cơn mưa chợt đến, chợt đi báo hiệu một mùa hoa cúc nữa đã về.

Không biết phát hiện ra vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của những cánh đồng hoa cúc từ bao giờ, mà hằng ngày, vẫn có từng đoàn khách ta, khách tây kéo đến đây tham quan rất đông. Họ chụp hình tại “vương quốc cúc” để làm kỷ niệm, họ say đắm ngắm nhìn cho thỏa sự đam mê cái đẹp, họ mua từng bó hoa cúc rồi vượt hàng trăm, hàng nghìn kilomet về làm quà tặng khi đến với thành phố sương mù, và, họ đem về nhà cả những cánh đồng cúc nở hoa bạt ngàn, vàng rực trong tâm tưởng…

Trồng cúc cũng lắm kỳ công. Không như các loại rau, củ, quả khác ở Đà Lạt, muốn cúc cho ra hoa đều, đẹp, hoa nở được lâu buộc phải trồng trong nhà kính, nhà lưới, tưới bằng nước sạch cùng một chế độ chăm sóc đặc biệt. Người trồng cúc không bao giờ cho loài hoa này được phép “ngủ”, ngay cả khi vừa trồng xuống đất. Lúc bóng chiều rơi xuống, màn đêm bao phủ, những lớp sương mù bồng bềnh xuất hiện “vương quốc hoa cúc” lại sáng rực ánh điện. Ánh sáng điện sẽ làm cho nhiệt độ trong nhà lưới, nhà kính đủ độ ấm, kích thích cho cây phát triển, nhất là không cho cúc “ngủ”. Bởi loại hoa này vồn “lười”, một khi được “ngủ” là nhất quyết không chịu lớn, cây sẽ lùn tẹt, bông nhỏ, làm ảnh hưởng lớn đến chất lượng hoa.

Khoảng 90 ngày cúc bắt đầu cho thu hoạch, nhưng với nhà vườn trong 90 ngày đó quả là một cuộc lao động vất vả. Bởi vì cúc đẹp nhưng cũng lắm chứng, lắm bệnh. Chỉ cần lơ là nhà vườn sẽ phải trả giá đắt, các loại nấm bệnh lúc nào cũng như trực chờ “tấn công” làm cho cúc bị thối rễ, rụng lá, rụt ngọn… Một nhà vườn đã có kinh nghiệm trồng cúc trên dưới 20 năm tại Thái Phiên, phường 12, TP Đà Lạt, nói với tôi rằng từ khi hạ cúc xuống đất cho tới khi được thu hoạch, chưa một ngày nào ông vắng mặt trên vườn cúc. Phải chăm sóc, theo dõi hằng ngày để kịp thời “bắt bệnh” mà điều trị tận gốc.

Theo thống kê, chỉ tính riêng phường 12 – nơi trồng nhiều hoa cúc nhất TP Đà Lạt đã có trên 300ha cúc các loại, mỗi năm cho thu hoạch khoảng 450 triệu cành. Cúc Đà Lạt ngày nay không chỉ quen thuộc với người dân trong nước mà đã có mặt ở hơn 10 quốc gia trên thế giới.



Cúc Đà Lạt cho hoa quanh năm nhưng cứ mỗi độ thu về loài hoa này lại đồng loạt đua nở



Cúc nhộn nhịp vào mùa



Theo thống kê, chỉ riêng phường 12, TP Đà Lạt đã có trên 300ha hoa cúc các loại, chủ đạo vẫn là cúc vàng, cúc tím



Trời thu Đà Lạt được trang điểm bởi bạt ngàn hoa cúc trải dài tít tắp tới tận chân đồi



Hiện nay, đắt nhất vẫn là loại cúc 1 bông đó là là cúc kim cương, cúc sa phia, cúc tua xanh... đang được các thương lái thu mua tại vườn với giá dao động từ 1.600 - 2.500đ/cành. Các loại cúc bông chùm có giá từ 1.200 - 1.600đ/cành



Với giá này, nếu người trồng cúc bán trực tiếp cho các thương lái tại vườn trừ mọi chi phí mỗi sào cúc cho lãi từ 10 – 12 triệu đồng





Thu hái hoa cúc vận chuyển đi TP HCM tiêu thụ. Theo ông Hồ Ngọc Dinh - Chủ tịch Hội nông dân phường 12, khoảng chục năm trở lại đây chưa có năm nào vào thời điểm này giá hoa cúc lại tăng cao đột biến như vậy







 Hiếm hàng là nguyên nhân chính đẩy giá hoa cúc tại Đà Lạt tăng cao trong thời gian qua.
_Khắc Lịch_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Woona

Thích ghê
Bạt ngàn hoa cúc, nhà hoa nhìn đẹp

----------


## Alyaj

Tết này cũng muốn cắm lo đầy hoa cúc
nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Cúc vàng Đà Lạt  :cuoi1: 
Ta đang chờ em trong những ngày tết  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hoa Đà Lạt thì tuyệt rồi
Thành phố của hoa

----------

